# شرح قيم عن التنفس الاصطناعي (اجهزة التنفس)



## محمدالقبالي (7 أبريل 2011)

الملف المرفق عبارة عن شرح رائع عن التنفس الاصطناعي (انواعة اقسامة) 
وهو مهم لكل مهندس اجهزة طبية يعمل على اجهزة التنفس بشتى انواعها

تحياتي​


----------



## ghost_adel (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على المجهود


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 مارس 2013)

مشكووور على الملف الرائع


----------



## eng.abd1 (21 أبريل 2013)

كتاب رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الارقم امير (1 مايو 2013)

كتاب جميل شكر لك


----------

